# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Goed tussendoortje?

## Rowan.x

Hallo,
Ik ben nieuw hier, en heb een beetje rond gekeken.
Ik zelf wil wat afvallen, en dacht er eerst steeds aan zo min mogelijk te eten, mezelf uit te hongeren, maar dat hield ik niet lang vol. Soms had ik zo'n honger dat ik dacht een klein beetje te nemen, maar dat beetje werd elke keer meer. En ik dacht dan bij mezelf nja oke, morgen dan maar wat minder maar dat werd over morge, en dat werd de volgende week en ga zo maar door. Op die manier werkte het dus ook niet, en al zou het me lukken, als ik dan op mijn streef gewicht was, en ik mijn oude eetpatroon terug op zou pakken, zou k zo weer de oude zijn, en zou alles voor niets zijn geweest.

Ik ben dus nou ook van plan om mezelf niet uit te hongeren, maar wel wat aan mijn eet gedrag te doen, en zeker wat minder slechte tussendoortjes eten. En het liefst helemaal niet.
Ik wil dus wel gewoon de 'noodzakelijke' maaltijden eten, zodat ik het gewoon vol kan houden. Maar soms heb ik tussendoor ook honger, maar ik wil niet dat ik dan allerlei zoetigheid of vettigheid pak. 
Ik wil gewoon gezonde tussendoortjes willen, die ik zonder me schuldig te voelen, af en toe kan eten als ik tussen door honger krijg. 
Is het dan bijv. beter om wat fruit te eten of?

Ik hoop dat jullie me wat advies/tips kunnen geven  :Smile: 

Alvast heel erg bedankt!

Liefs x.X.x.

----------


## gre

wat bij mij heel goed werkte is veel water drinken(2 liter op een dag) en een uurtje buiten wandelen, en geen tussendoortjes nee. Maar heb je echt veel trek? probeer eens een bordje kleine augurkjes. Best lekker joh. En eens een plak ontbijtkoek, Gewoon eens in de winkel neuzen waar weinig inzitSucces!!

----------


## Rowan.x

Echt vreselijke trek heb ik niet, maar soms wel van, nou nu zou ik toch wel wat lusten. Ik zal eerdaags wel even gaan kijken, bedankt  :Wink: 
Ik probeer ook gewoon te kijken, heb ik echt trek, omdat ik honger heb, wat nodig heb, of heb ik gewoon trek in iets lekkers. Het helpt wel, want als je dat na gaat (of in ieder geval is dat bij mij) is het meer dat je gewoon trek hebt in iets lekkers. Mja, ik was altijd gewend om soms alles te eten wat los en vast zat, dus mijn lichaam zal ook nog wel wat moeten wennen aan mijn verandering.
Maar in ieder geval bedankt :Smile: 

Als iemand anders nog goeie tips heeft, graag!  :Big Grin:

----------


## mickey

Als je echt nog zo'n honger tussendoor heb , neem fruit ! dat kan geen kwaad neem elke keer een appel als je trek heb. Schaaltje yoghurt. Of liga evergreen. En idd veel water drinken dat wil ook zorgen voor een vol gevoel. maar fruit mag altijd maar dan wel vers fruit!

----------


## Prevent Care

Meerdere keren op een dag kleine hoeveelheden eten, zorgt er voor dat het lichaam went aan de kleine hoeveelheden en zal je lekkere trekgevoel verdwijnen. Neem niet meer dan wat je lichaam nodig heeft, drink minimaal 2 liter water per dag en ga een half uur wandelen of fietsen.

Afvallen is niet een kwestie van dieeten maar van regelmaat. Gebruik voor de tussendoortjes inderdaad de Liga's of vers fruit.
Gebruik ook geen producten waar Aspartaam inzit, dat zorgt voor een gewichtstoename van 40%. Aspartaam zit in zowat alle Lightproducten en is kankerverwekkend.

Als laatste kan ik je adviseren eens te gaan praten met een Orthomoleculair Voedingsdeskundige.

Succes.

----------


## _meisje_

vreselijk is dat he ? op t moment dat je aan lijnen denkt krijg je spontaan zin aan een stuk chocolade :Mad:  

wat in mijn omgeving hele erg opvalt.. mensen die echt kilo's zijn afgevallen..
was niet door uit te hongeren.. of nooit meer een patatje nemen...

om de 2 uur WAT eten.. dus je NIET volproppen maar gewoon iets.. en ja hoor dat mag heus wel es iets lekker zijn
overdreven gaan sporten vind ik zelf een beetje TE.. maar loop wat vaker je trap op en af thuis.. heb je een hond ? maak de wandeling per keer 10 min langer ?????

heel veel s6 ermee !!! :Smile:

----------


## Rowan.x

Bedankt allemaal  :Smile: 
Hier heb ik zeker wel wat aan :Smile:  Ik probeer nu dingen te eten, en dan het liefst met zo min mogelijke cal. uit die categorie, dus bijv een (geroosterde)boterham, i.p.v. een croissantje enz. Ik stop vaak net iets voor ik vol zit, en neem dan bijv een appel ofso, ik zit dan best vol, dus hoef ik voorlopig even niets. Ik probeer de laatste tijd zoenzo min een half uurtje te fietsen, en soms fiets ik een stukje op als ik ergens heen ga. Ik heb helaas geen hond (me moeder wil het niet en werkt best veel, en bij mijn vader zou die ook de hele dag alleen zitten). 
Het gaat wel oke, niet heel snel heb ik het gevoel, maar ach, ik voel me wel beter bij het idee dat ik toch de dingen eet met minder cal. en dat ik nu sneller de dingen laat staan die zowat aan de totale cal. hoeveelheid voor een dag.

Wat is een geschikte aantal cal. om af te vallen eigenlijk? :$

Liefs X.

----------

